# VOOPOO TOO 80W/180W TC Box Mod



## 3avape (23/11/17)

Here comes the device that reflect the spirit of creativity of the Voopoo, the VOOPOO TOO 80W/ 180W TC Box Mod. It follows GENE Chip broke a record of the world's fastest firing speed 10 milliseconds firing speed, faster than expected and can up to 180W max output with dual 18650 batteries(80W max output with single 18650 battery). Voopoo Too also supports SOFT mode for high wattage rendering a beautiful taste and prolong the lifetime of coils. Edge chamfering processed by CNC for the top and the bottom, classy and Tasteful. 4 colors available and 2 frames for choice.







*Specifications:*

Battery Capacity: 1 x 18650 / 2 x 18650

Battery Size: 88 x 33 x 54mm

Max Wattage: Single Battery 5-80W, Dual Batteries 5-180W

Connection Threading: 510

Resting Current: ≦20

Input Voltage: Single Battery 3.2-4.2V, Dual Batteries 6.4-8.5V

Output Voltage: 0-8.5V

Resistance Range: Power Mode 0.05-3ohm, TC Mode 0.05-1.0 ohm

Temperature Range: 100-315℃ / 200-600F

Upgraded Function: Yes













*Features:*

- GENE Chip Broke a Record of the World's Fastest Firing Speed 10 Milliseconds Firing Speed, Faster than You Expected

- Magically Alluring appearance, 4 Colors are Available, Each Side can be Different, Suit Your Personality

- SOFT Mode for High Wattage Rendering a Beautiful Taste and Prolong the Lifetime of Coils

- Gene, the Highest Shipments of Chips in the World. The Upgraded Version of Gene.Fan, Custom- made for TOO

- Edge Chamfering processed by CNC for the Top and the Bottom, Classy and Tasteful





*Package includes:*

1 x VOOPOO TOO 80W & 180W Box Mod(no cell)

1 x USB Cable

1 x User Manual


----------

